# FS on FB “as is”



## SoBayRon (Apr 20, 2021)

Probably have to sign a waiver to buy it.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 20, 2021)

Very scary....


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 20, 2021)

Um,no


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2021)

That top tube  modification is sweet! This would be one of those where I urge the owner to "Show me what its got" as I dial the EMS!


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2021)

Hope the gas tank doesnt splash while riding. this is beyond words.


----------



## phantom (Apr 23, 2021)

From the looks of the back tire it could do burnouts.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Apr 24, 2021)

What could go wrong!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 25, 2021)

It needs a mower deck attached under the bottom bracket to make it the prefect "POS".


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 26, 2021)

*Found it's "Twin Sister" on CL...........Stunning metalwork!*










						Vintage 50’s roadmaster beach cruiser motorized bike rare barn find...
					

Vintage Cleveland welding company road master beach cruiser original paint motorized bike , motor bicycle with engine and comes with donor skip tooth bicycle parts from the thirty’s. This is a Rare...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				



*











*


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Found it's "Twin Sister" on CL...........Stunning metalwork!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yea! I particularly like the judicious use of zip ties. This is proof that anything beyond eighth grade is a waste of time. V/r Shawn


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 26, 2021)

I like the “rare barn find” description. Awesome engineering.


----------

